# Problem mit in.readInt



## ugandapresident (31. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich versuche meinen folgenden Code zu compilen krieg ich den Error "cannot find symbol - variable in" und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich benutze im Moment das Programm BlueJ für mein Programming.


```
public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int a;
        a = in.readInt();
        System.out.println(a);
    }
}
```


----------



## Tarrew (31. Okt 2015)

Der Compiler sagt dir ja den Fehler. Du hast keine Variable "in" deklariert.

So könntest du zB was einlesen:

```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int a;
        Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
        a = sc.nextInt();
        System.out.println(a);
    }

}
```


----------



## konoha (1. Nov 2015)

Mich würde das auch interesseren:
Welcher Import java.util (Klasse) hat denn eigentlich bitte den Eingabebefehl readInt() enthalten?


----------



## Tarrew (1. Nov 2015)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es garkeine java.util Klasse mit dem Befehl "readInt()".

Glaube eher das kommt hierher:
http://www.iti.fh-flensburg.de/lang/eclipse/inout.htm

Da gibt es nämlich fast das gleiche Beispiel auf der Seite. Die Klasse wurde dann einfach so implementiert:

```
public class in
{
    /** liest eine Zeichenkette ein
     */
    public static String readString()
    {
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
        String s = "";
        try
        {
            s = in.readLine();
        }
        catch (IOException e)
        {
            System.out.println(e);
        }
        return s;
    }
  
    /** liest eine int-Zahl ein
     */
    public static int readInt()
    {
        int i = 0;
        String s = "";
        try
        {
            s = readString();
            i = Integer.parseInt(s);
        }
        catch (NumberFormatException e)
        {
            System.out.println("'" + s + "' ist keine int-Zahl");
        }
        return i;
    }
```

Vllt. kommt der TE von der FH oder so ...


----------

